# Cocoa FINALLY kidded! fluffy pics page 7



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

I have my first ND doe due soon...it will be the first freshening for both of us. The goats are my 8 yo daughter's 4-H project, and she was with me this evening... We were feeding and I checked the doe's udder - which is getting larger and harder, about the size of an orange - ANYWAY - I was feeling her belly and something kicked me. A distinct movement! My daughter felt movement too, and was so excited! I have been watching the udder closely, and we have gone from a "soft handfull" to a more "firm orange" in about a week. The udder isn't really full or tight, and there is no sign of behavior changes or discharge... How much longer to you think it will be before we have babies? Not sure of the breeding date - so I'm watching CLOSELY. But I am SURE that we are going to have something, sometime! Whatta you think??


----------



## Epona142 (May 26, 2008)

*Re: I Felt a Baby!*

Congratulations! I am about to experience my first freshening as well with my doe Hope. Your doe sounds to be around the same time as Hope, who is due in one month. The others here can really help you out more.

Good luck!


----------



## helmstead (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: I Felt a Baby!*

Mine usually start their udders 6-8 weeks prior to kidding...so you're on the downswing!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I Felt a Baby!*

yah about 4 weeks out. Isnt that the coolest feeling!


----------



## Nubiansrus (Nov 15, 2008)

*Re: I Felt a Baby!*

I felt mines kid move at about 4 months. It was the coolest feeling  First time id ever felt it.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I Felt a Baby!*

Welcome to the miracle of goatie birth! That is an awesome feeling isn't it? I'd agree with everyone too...she's got anywhere from a month to 6 weeks to go.....that udder is going to change on a daily basis...you will know when she's ready to deliver!


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I Felt a Baby!*

I just love putting my girls on the milkstand and playing with their babies and talking to them and poking at them in the belly. And the mommas don't mind cause they are also getting attention and getting grain :wink:


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

*Re: I Felt a Baby!*

I too love feeling those babies moving. It just give me the reassurance that all is well inside there. I know my does must get tired of me placing my hands on their bellies all the time like I do. But I can't help myself and LOVE feeling those little baby flutters.

Congrats on your upcoming ND babies!!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: I Felt a Baby!*

I to...like to feel for the babies....as they kick back at ya....saying yep, I'm in here....


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: I Felt a Baby! Update with ??*

Okay - I was checking my doe this morning, and her udder is getting a little bigger/harder. Her udder is not near as large as some of the pictures on this site, but she is a FF. Her rear is sunken in around the tailhead/hip bones, and I can't really feel any ligaments. I can almost pinch all the way around the tailhead. I have compared this "rear" to the "rear" of my other doe which is NOT pregnant (I know this because she was showing signs of being in season, and my buck bred her this morning) and they are very different. At this point, I simply don't know when she is due. She is eating, is active, still spending time with the herd, no discharge. How long do they look hollow and sunken in the rear before they deliver?? I'm keeping a really close eye on her, but I'm so afraid she will have delivery problems in the cold, and I won't be there. I'm going to need medication before this is all over!!!! :GAAH:


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

*Re: I Felt a Baby! Update w/???*

I know how you feel! Hang in there! :hug: Does can look that way for a couple weeks. My doe started looking like that 2-3 weeks before kidding. Don't worry to much my doe kidded just fine in sub-zero temps. I would still keep a close eye on her though.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: I Felt a Baby! Update w/???*

I have felt and seen babies moving for a couple weeks now. My doe is very sunken and has no ligs, making a daily changing udde, this has also been going on for a couple weeks. Her due date is Feb 20. I figure you still have a bit longer to go.


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I Felt a Baby! Update w/???*

If you can take pictures that would help alot.

The ligiments start to get squishy and the sink down - so they could still be there a bit, but working their way down and towards being gone.

Some udders on here are "show" udders meaning they don't look like your everyday doe - so don't worry about that. I have some that I could only dream of having udders like some of the pictures here! (yes, hint of jealousy! LOL!)

Sounds like she is making progress, take a breath, have a valium or a glass of wine - lol just joking - but I promise the wait and torture will be worth it!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: I Felt a Baby! Update w/???*

I even have a wig ready cause I know I will be pulling my hair out soon. :hair: :hair: :hair:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: I Felt a Baby! Update w/???*

Okay - I took pics this evening. Couldn't get any good ones of the udder - it's so hairy, it's hard to see anyway.
Opinions??



















She was turning around scratching - only udder'ish pic I have



























How about a glass of wine with a valium?? :dance:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I Felt a Baby! (new pics)*

Does she normally carry her tail that low? Her hips are prominent though it is hard to see....you know what she normally feels like so you would be able to tell a difference in her....as far as her udder goes, I can see it a bit, or at least her teats...she will likely get bigger, also, if you notice her teats will look "flat...or soft" during pregnancy, once she starts labor they will be plump and full looking...do not try to milk her to "see" as this will express the plug too soon and possibly cause bateria to enter.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: I Felt a Baby! (new pics)*

No, she doesn't normally carry the tail low. Her back-end has hollowed out a lot, and is now very different than my other doe. I know the udder should get bigger - right now it is about the size of a grapefruit, but is not full. Like I said, I am just so afraid that I am going miss something and end up losing kids. I'd ask a local breeder what they think, but there are none...you guys are all I've got. :shrug: ,,,and believe me, I'm glad I found this site!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I Felt a Baby! (new pics)*

She may be the type of doe to fill her udder the day she delivers, it is a good sign though that she has one that size already, You are very lucky too....My little accidental FF didn't have but an udder to fit my palm when she delivered...she did great though, thank goodness. Your doe will likely give you another week and maybe more. It's great that you know her well enough to see and tell the difference in her, theres no chance you'll miss her delivery knowing her as well as you do.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: I Felt a Baby! Update w/???*



4hmama said:


> How about a glass of wine with a valium?? :dance:


 :ROFL: :slapfloor: :ROFL: :slapfloor:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: I Felt a Baby! (new pics)*

Thanks Liz (and everyone else) - the words of encouragement help. Went out and checked on her a few minutes ago - she is talking a lot, this is new. I'm seeing signs, but it'll probably be awhile. It's a shame they don't come with something like a turkey does at the holidays - when they are done, the plastic thermometer pops. I forgot to ask - pics aren't great, but do you think she will just have one kid this time around??


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: I Felt a Baby! (new pics)*

When mine talk before giving birth it's a very quiet sound, not the usual loud MAA!

She may begin pawing the ground a lot to make a nest, get up and down a lot, discharge from her vulva, heavier breathing and other things. They are all different in how they give birth. Usually when they get a good contraction their tail will curl up over their back and they curl their top lip.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: I Felt a Baby! (new pics)*

Good Morning! Any news? She looks pretty close in the pic...the tail looks like she's getting ready.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: I Felt a Baby! (new pics)*

Nothing new this morning.... When I checked her last night, she was talking - almost like a whisper. It took me a minute to figure out who was making the noises! When I fed today, the udder hasn't changed much, and I REALLY felt around for ligs. I think I feel them - pencil size, down deep and low, go right to the pin bone - but she is really getting sunken in around her tailhead, and I can pinch almost all the way around. Not really posty yet. :hair:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I Felt a Baby! (new pics)*

ooo it sounds close. Should be kids soon


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: I Felt a Baby! (new pics)*

Still nothing.... :GAAH:

I told my daughter this evening that the doe looks like a cartoon character...small circle for a head, LARGE circle for a body, and four little sticks for legs.

You will hear me shouting for joy if this baby ever gets here!


----------



## Anna (Oct 17, 2007)

*Re: I Felt a Baby! (new pics)*

looks like babIES to me! Hee Hee, of I know how you feel. Ah, nothing like the anticipation of goat babies. They are so worth it! No ,they are more than worth it! Goat kids have to be the cutest things on the planent!! She is looking closer! I'm so excited for you and your daughter!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I Felt a Baby! (new pics)*

well I say that she is going to make you wait a little bit longer. I somehow missed when you posted the pictures but now that I see them I say a couple more weeks as her udder isnt big enough. As to how many -- depends if her size is due to it being cold and she is poofy (which is what it looks like) or if she is really that wide. No more then twins if that. Probably a single.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: I Felt a Baby! (new pics)*

She is REALLY hairy, but she is also really wide! I figured since she is a FF, she will have a singleton. I just hope if it is just one, that it isn't too big. (Can't you tell that I have been reading everyone else's horror stories!) On the up side - I guess it is a good thing that she is at least making an udder. It is getting larger and fuller.... She can't stay pregnant forever, it will just seem that way.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I Felt a Baby! (new pics)*

nope they cant stay pregnant forever. and not all singles are difficult births, but I know what you mean about horror stories in kidding, makes me nervous each year


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: I Felt a Baby! (new pics)*

Okay...it's me again....

I checked Cocoa this evening and ligs are still there...sunken, but there. I took pics of her udder after clipping this evening...she really did have one under all that hair. Wasn't sure how much to take off, so I just clipped around the back/teat areas and took the hair a little shorter for easier cleanup after birth. Figure I'd share with everyone, since I have no idea when she is going to kid.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I Felt a Baby! (new pics)*

She's a pretty girl! Going by her pooch as well as her udder...I'd say she has a while yet, a week or two. And don't be too surprised if she gives you twins...she is certainly deep enough to hide them.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: I Felt a Baby! (new pics)*

Thanks Liz, I think she is a pretty girl too (of course, I'm biased!) As far as delivering in a few weeks, I figured as much.... I can't feel the baby as well as I did a week or two ago - guess the space available for moving around is getting sparse. Twins would be a nice surprise.  She doesn't have any discharge yet and isn't posty (my daughter and I studied "posty" pics last night so she could help with baby-watch). She is just SO sunken in around her tailhead. I can pinch almost all the way around the tailhead, but can still feel ligs deep down - not as well as a few days ago, but they are there. I assume she is sunken because of the pregnancy - I certainly hope she hasn't gotten injured or something. She is still as active as usual, walking okay and such, so I don't think that it is an injury.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: I Felt a Baby! (new pics)*

sounds about right for a doe who is getting ready to kid -- they will get sunken down around the tail head as well as in the hips


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

*Re: I Felt a Baby! (new pics)*

i would say it's totally plausible and more likely that she's got two.. she's a big girl

judging on udder i'd say 2 -3 weeks


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: I Felt a Baby! (new pics)*

FYI - Still nothing....! I guess no news is good news. Checked ligs - they are still there, udder is still filling but not hard, and not posty yet. Her belly has dropped - gone from looking like a table top to belly hanging 6 inches or so above the ground. My son said she would high-center if she tried to go over something.  Definiately a difference in how she is carrying the baby now. Watch her not have the baby until March...that would make this seem like the slowest February on record!!!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Kidding area question page 3*

About a birthing area...I have a very small shed in my goat pen that I can lock her in. It is a 4 x 6' and has 4 sides with a small door for the goats to get in and out of. We have a wooden baby gate mounted across the door so we can lock her in and the others out (we also have 2 large doghouses in the pen). I locked her in after dinner, and checked on her later. She still had ligs, but seemed to be stressing because she was away from the other goats. She could still see them, but was clearly not happy about being in there. The plan would be to put her in there at night, and let her out some, during the day. I can clearly see and hear her from the house. I could put her in the empty side of the chicken coop, she would be in an enclosed building, but be far away from the herd. We also have a large horse barn, but it is a long way from the house and we have coyotes, so I'm afraid to put her in a stall up there (open doorway) for fear that something would get after her and I wouldn't know it. Do you think she far enough along to start penning her up? Suggestions/recommendations?

Anyone else out there literally dreaming of goats??? :GAAH:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Kidding area question (page 3)*

I dont pen mine up when near kidding except at night or if the other girls are picking on them. That way they can enjoy the company of the othe goats and not get stressed out. But at night if they kid when I am not there I want them to be separate - had a traggic accident happen once a few years back. But that is if I have a kidding stall this year! :GAAH:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - getting close? (pics pg.3)*

I'm still waiting on Cocoa to kid...Stacey has been great as a sounding board, but I got new pics this evening and am asking for opinions on how much longer before we have babies.... Not sure of a breeding date, but she started an udder in late Dec. She still has ligaments, but I think they are getting a little more lax. Udder is filling. I'm guessing two babies?? :girl: :girl: would be nice!





































She is going fo the record of 'doe that drove her owner insane the quickest'. She can't stay pregnant forever, but is certainly giving it a good try!


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - getting close? (pics pg.3)*

She very well could wait til the end of the month....which is just 10 days away, the set up you have where she is with the other goats would be best...penning at nite and out through the day is what I tend to do....though I usually know breeding dates so it helps narrow it down to day 140 when I start separating them.
I can see a definate increase in her udder from the last pics....so my best guess would be 2 weeks or less til baby day.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - getting close? (pics pg.3)*

That's what I have been doing for the past 2 weeks...letting her out through the day and putting her in the kidding shed at night. She was doing a lot of stretching today, but that's about it. She is a FF if that helps. Neither one of us has done this before.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - getting close? (pics pg.3)*

Yah I say in the next week she will kid. Udder is growing in nicely.

She is a little bit of a thing!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - getting close? (pics pg.3)*

She is small, I haven't measured her (maybe I can do that today), but she is (or was) petite. As big as she is now - I'm thinking a big single or twins.

Baby movements have become pushes instead of kicks and flips. I know room is getting sparse in there. Checked this morning - she is about the same as last night. We got snow this morning, so I kept her in. Check again later....


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - getting close? (pics pg.3)*

Checked today - her udder seems to be filling even more. Checked for movement of babies - and I swear there was one trying to come out through her side between her belly and under her rib cage. Her side was protruding at least an inch or two :shocked: . There is not big movements any more, just small pushes. It is really cold and snowy today, so I left her in. I guess I've been using this to keep track of what is going on, and if I bore you guys, I'm sorry... but I appreciate the fact that I have somewhere to ask questions and vent. THANKS! :hug:


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - getting close? (pics pg.3)*

My gosh - she is just way to cute - I think that she needs to come to my house - hehehe!

Hopefully she will give you kids soon - just keep an eye on that udder and ligs!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - getting close? (pics pg.3)*

nope not a bore at all. YOu will be surprised at how full her udder gets!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - getting close? (pics pg.3)*

your not a bore...please don't feel that way .. :hug: ..we welcome venting..and all questions....
Keep them coming..... :thumbup:

your doe is very nice.....and within a couple of weeks she should kid.... :wink:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - getting close? (pics pg.3)*

Yep.....type all you want!!!! And as Stacey said...when she is ready you will be amazed at how big her udder will get!


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - getting close? (pics pg.3)*

Sounds like you might just get your babies before I get mine from Cinnamon. I know what you mean by goats driving you batty... lol. Mine's doing me the same way!!! Hope all goes well..


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - getting close? (pics pg.3)*

Went out to put Cocoa to bed a few minutes ago, and took my 8 year old DD with me. Felt for ligaments and one feels almost gone, and the other is changing as well. I thought it was my wishful thinking, but DD agreed that she thought they felt different also. MAYBE we are making progress??? Do I dare wish? Udder is bigger (yeah, I know, it's not going to get smaller...), but not hard. I'll check again later this evening but watch it be APRIL before any kids get here! :hair: My granny used to tell me that a "watched pot never boils" - maybe I'm just watching the pot too closely.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - getting close? (pics pg.3)*

Hehe! Loosening of the ligaments -- good sign :thumbup:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - getting close? (pics pg.3)*

FCF - ...Cinnamon...Cocoa...what is it with these 'spice' goats? Guess they need to 'bake' a little longer :slapfloor:

Stacey - dare i hope???? I have a conference to go to tomorrow from 10-7...my luck she will have them around 2! :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - getting close? (pics pg.3)*



> FCF - ...Cinnamon...Cocoa...what is it with these 'spice' goats? Guess they need to 'bake' a little longer :slapfloor


 :ROFL:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - getting close? (pics pg.3)*

Still nothing here...although I do read that fellow 'spice' goat Cinnamon is looking to kid soon....


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - getting close? (pics pg.3)*

Cocoa's udder has about doubled in the past day or so, her ligaments are sinking, and there may be a hint of discharge - although it may be wishful thinking. Could it be that we are actually going to have babies soon? I can only hope.... :GAAH: 
'she is one day closer to having babies than she was yesterday....' (my mantra)

My 8 year old has been reading her dairy goat book, and told me that I needed to review the goat kidding positions.... Most kids are reading Dr. Seuss books in 3rd grade - my daughter is reading about dairy goats! She said her teacher had a funny look on her face when she saw what she was reading...go figure!


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - getting close? (pics pg.3)*

Sounds like babies soon! And mom is very cute!


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - getting close? (pics pg.3)*

Thanks Betterbuckskins, she is a pretty little (and she is little) thing.  She'll probably have them tomorrow - I got called to substitute teach tomorrow. :GAAH: 
Going out to check again here in a little while...I'll post more if there is anything new....


----------



## Firestone Creek Farm (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - getting close? (pics pg.3)*

I am assuming nothing new or you went to the barn and she was kidding, right???? How is she doing?? I hope she has a swift, uneventful birth with two beautiful little :girl: :girl: at least!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - getting close? (pics pg.3)*



> My granny used to tell me that a "watched pot never boils" - maybe I'm just watching the pot too closely.


 your granny is very wise...that is so very true... :wink:



> My 8 year old has been reading her dairy goat book,


wow you should be proud of your 8 year old...that is very impressive... :greengrin: :thumbup:

Anything yet?


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - getting close? (pics pg.4)*

I am very proud of my daughter...as many people as she has told about babies - we are going to have to take out a newspaper article.

Still nothing...although her udder is filling more. I shaved her udder (again) and took some of the hair off of her hips/legs for clean-up purposes. What do you think now???



















here, she is walking uphill, away from me...









Goat veterans - when do you think, when and how many?? I'm about ready to do a goat birthing dance if it would mean that she would deliver


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - getting close? (pics pg.3)*

Her udder is getting BIGGER! It's so hard to say "when" though....could be in just a day or 2 or in a week. I'm sorry she's torturing you :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - getting close? (pics pg.3)*

it could get bigger  I say twins.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - getting close? (pics pg.3)*

Checked this morning...she has a little discharge, one side of ligs are almost gone (but she has done this before). I feel like i am micro-managing! The was I have it figured, she has to go by the end of April. :? :?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - getting close? (pics pg.3)*

I do think she will go sooner then that - probably mid March or earlier.


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - getting close? (pics pg.3)*



4hmama said:


> Checked this morning...she has a little discharge, one side of ligs are almost gone (but she has done this before). I feel like i am micro-managing! The was I have it figured, she has to go by the end of April. :? :?


I have given up on my doe. I am going to stop worrying about her and just do normal daily checks when feeding and before bed. IF she was bred by my buck shortly after I got her she would be due April 7.Hopefully she will go before then but I have decided not to worry anymore. I will then have 2 due at close to the same time :hair: :hair: :hair: . This should give me just enough time for my hair to grow back


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Ligaments are gone...is it time?*

Okay people, I think something is going to happen soon...we have a very full udder and NO Ligaments! Do I dare think that we are going to have babies?? She had sunken ligs this morning about 7:00 and when I got home from work at 4:00, ligs were gone. I felt, as did my dd and ds, and we all agree...there are GONE! BUT, she's still eating and no noticable discharge. She is trembling something awful, but it is only 15 degrees. I have her in the kidding shed and have about 4 inches of pine shavings down with about 6 inches of hay on top of that. There is no electric, but I have it pretty well draft free. What do you experienced goat-ies think...could tonight be the night?


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - ligs are gone!*

Full udder and no ligs....could be in a few hours or even early in the morning. Some does don't "stream" goo....my nigi didn't last year, just the strutted udder and her postiness with no ligs gave me the "clues".


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - ligs are gone!*

sweet! Yah I think tonight or tomorrow morning


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - ligs are gone!*

Guess I'll become a  this evening while trying to stay warm while trecking back and forth to the goat pen tonight. Catie, my daughter, wants me to wake her up if anything is happening tonight. I told her if she doesn't have them until early tomorrow, I might let her stay home from school to help. Am I a cool mom or what?  The kids know about birth and death, and I'm not one to shelter them from blood and goo, so I figure a hands-on science lesson is a good reason to go to school late. I'll get the towels in the dryer to have on standby!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - ligs are gone!*

yes you are a great mom :thumb:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - ligs are gone!*

Yep...you are a great mom! Goaty mom too! I hope she has a very healthy delivery...and fast too! For some reason or another my mom never let my sister or I in the shed at all during births...heck, we didn't even see the new babies bfore they were 2 days old! :?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - ligs are gone!*

Liz thats weird! I let....wait I BEGGED my brothers to help me with sweet peas kidding. We all enjoy the process.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - ligs are gone!*

Liz and Stacey - thanks for the support! ...just checked and she had a big clump of thick mucus hanging. My son was with me and asked if I had that goop before having him - I didn't, since I had him c-section. He said that was good, because it was gross (he's 10).  She is up, down, up, down - but no contractions yet. Chewing cud and not wanting messed with. Will check and update in a few hours. Gonna be a long, COLD night. If she was yours, how often would _you_ check? :?


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - ligs are gone!*

I would check every hour, or since I'm crazy.... throw a little whiskey in the coffee to stay warm and sit there all night. :ROFL:

But she does sound close. :thumb:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - ligs are gone!*

once :greengrin: then early in the morning if she showed signs of progressing


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - ligs are gone!*

Itwas right at 3 hours from when Tilly first started streaming until she had the first baby. I would be checking all night. Tonight seems to be the night for babies. Your next.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - ligs are gone!*

I would be checking at least every hour....but I also have the advantage of using a baby moniter! I go to bed with it after a final check...and try to sleep with it next to my ear, first sign of breathing being different or a goat screaming with a contraction/push, I'm out the back door in a heartbeat! lol


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - ligs are gone!*

Liz,
A baby monitor wouldn't have done me any good. Tilly never made a sound. She was so quiet, even when I had my hand in there.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - ligs are gone!*

Just checked, no change - ligs are gone, tailhead feels really soft, not posty, up/down, up/down. The kidding shed is simply a 4' x 6' mini-barn with a sloped roof 4' on one side and 3' on the other. Let's just say that it's hard to fold myself into the 
'shed' to sit with her. However, when I did, she wanted to be in my lap - which is TOTALLY unlike her. I'm going to sleep for a few hours and check again. Hopefully they will hold off until tomorrow.... :shrug:


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - ligs are gone!*

Praying she will wait at least until daylight.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - ligs are gone!*

She's still hanging in there - mucus, but nothing else yet...her udder is going to explode. :shocked: At this point, I'm just praying for an easy delivery, healthy :baby: whatevers, and :sun:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - ligs are gone!*

Well, we have :sun: and mucus but no babies. She hasn't gotten posty, but she still has no ligs and is mushy in her tailhead area. Not really interested in grain this morning. Hopefully she was just waiting for daylight. Taking the kids to school, and back to check again. I guess it won't be AS bad sitting in 20 degree weather after being out in the single digits last night...!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - ligs are gone!*

goodnews sounds like it will be late morning or early afternoon :thumb: call me if you need me for anything - you should still have my number right?


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Still waiting on Cocoa to kid - ligs are gone!*

Thanks Stacey! If you could pm me your #, that would be great. I think I deleted it. Checked a minute ago - more mucus, no stringy stuff, she looks like she may be starting to have some mild contractions - she's definately uncomfortable. Not a bad udder...  I figure I'll catch an hour sleep and check again.


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Cocoa FINALLY kidded! pics page 6*

THEY'RE HERE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :stars: :stars: 
Went out to check on Cocoa about 11:30am and she was laying down. Within about a minute of me getting there, she got up and started pushing. The first bubble appeared within about 12 pushes, and the first :boy: was born. Then as she was cleaning this one up, the second :boy: was born. I bounced her and she was done. She hasn't passed the placenta yet, although there is a lot of stuff hanging. Both boys are up and have eaten. I came in to take a quick shower and back out. I am so happy that it was a quick, uneventful birth, but was hoping for at least one :girl: ...oh well. More pics soon.... thanks to everyone who has cheered us on for the past few months...I appreciate it!
Baby Boy Z1








Baby Boy Z2








Both babies and mom


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

*Re: Cocoa FINALLY kidded! pics page 6*

Congrats on the bucklings!


----------



## crocee (Jul 25, 2008)

*Re: Cocoa FINALLY kidded! pics page 6*

Woo Hoo finally :stars: :stars: . Congratulations on the new boys. DH says, even boys are good. Give cocoa a hug and a cookie for all her hard work. :stars:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Cocoa FINALLY kidded! pics page 6*

Thanks guys! I guess I need to put the word out that I'm going to have 2 AGS reg. boys for sale! The sire is out of Rosasharn TL Tiger's 'Lfin x Wooly Dog Down Rosy Wnterberry and the doe is out of Kaapie Acre's LT Super Hero x Wooly Dog Down Velvetina. I'll get more pictures later! duh - didn't even look for eye color...it's been a long night!


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: Cocoa FINALLY kidded! pics page 6*

Way to go. That is great news. I am glad it was a easy delivery.

Did you get the umbilical cord dipped in iodine and mom molasses water? Babies are cute.


----------



## Sweet Gum Minis (Oct 6, 2007)

*Re: Cocoa FINALLY kidded! pics page 6*

Congratulations!!!! Beautiful baby boys! :boy: :boy:


----------



## HollowbeadRanch (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cocoa FINALLY kidded! pics page 6*

ADORABLE :boy: :boy: CONGRATS!!! :stars:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cocoa FINALLY kidded! pics page 6*

oh thats just awesome!!! Congratulations

sorry I didnt pm you my number - was already at work with no internet


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: Cocoa FINALLY kidded! pics page 6*

Congrats on the boys.....

:stars: :stars:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Cocoa FINALLY kidded! pics page 6*

warm water with molassas, grain and animal crackers for mom, kid's cords dipped, eye color brown (from a blue eyed buck :hair: )...checked them - #2 is eating vigorously, but #1- not so much. Keeping a close eye on him, maybe he had just finished nursing...don't want to miss if something is wrong with him, but he has been through a lot in the past few hours!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Cocoa FINALLY kidded! pics page 6*

Congrats on the new kiddos! :boy: :boy: :wahoo:


----------



## 4hmama (Jan 9, 2009)

*Re: Cocoa FINALLY kidded! pics page 6*

...24 hours later, they are dry, fluffy, and doing great! Just had to brag  What would you say the colors are? The small buckling has a tiny bit of golden color on his back and has a dark spot on his nose/lip. The more colorful is actually a tri-color - has a little bit of black on his legs.

hiding behind mom









the smaller buckling - a ham already!









the larger eating lunch - mom lifts leg out of the way


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

well they are adorable. 

colors -- their pattern is probably a form of chamoisee just with a large overlay of white due to their mom's color pattern but I am not real good at giving this kind of advise


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Congrats they are gorgeous! :stars:


----------

